# Best seat cleaning product?



## DanielRM (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have a bmw f20 with black stock seats (cloth I think) and I need something other than APC to clean them. APC leaves stains and residue 
What do you recommend?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

A proper textile cleaner like Koch Chemie Pol Star?


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Autosmart Brisk Extra :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

AG interior shampoo


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Another one for autosmart, after seeing how well it worked on my wife's corsa. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=398751


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

+1 for Koch chemie pol star


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

uberbmw said:


> AG interior shampoo


I've recently started using this and have been very impressed.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Steam and a Kirkland microfibre or two. :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

uberbmw said:


> AG interior shampoo


Yes, this ^^. I really rate AG interior shampoo.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Definitely try AG Interior shampoo, but make sure you follow the instructions and do the whole seats to avoid any patchiness.


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Bit left field but a few months back I had the dog in the car after a walk and she brought half the fields into the car with her, the towel I had down didn't make much of a difference tbh - so needed something to clean my cloth seats and ended up buying Dr Beckmanns carpet cleaner from Aldis for £3 - seats looked great after it and haven't been any adverse effects from using it!


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is koch Chemie pol star is it ok on Alcantara. and carpet Please.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

this stuff
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...ning/products/adams-carpet-upholstery-cleaner 
works very well, no staining and no scent or color


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> this stuff
> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com...ning/products/adams-carpet-upholstery-cleaner
> works very well, no staining and no scent or color


Will second that brilliant stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Another vote for AG interior cleaner
Autosmart brisk is brilliant to

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## parsa1 (Nov 11, 2016)

autoglym interior shampoo


----------

